# need spearfishing dive boat



## tmc (May 8, 2014)

Hi,
does anyone know of a small group spearfishing dive boat available for a day or 2 the first week of red snapper season in Panama City or Destin for 2 guys. I have 25 years of spearfishing mostly in the keys and the Bahamas and my son who is 22 has been diving since he was 10. I have made a few dives in P.C and Destin. Any contacts would greatly be appreciated.
thanks,
tmc


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Try Panama City Dive Charters

http://www.panamacitydiving.com/


THey run spearfishing trips and also allow spearfishers on any of their other trips. THese guys are very into spearfishing on scuba.


----------

